# For Sale - 180mm Martell Nakiri



## Dave Martell (Sep 16, 2015)

*Stats*

Length - 180mm

Steel - O1

Hardness - Rc60-61

Handle Style - Western

Handle Materials - Buffalo horn with G10 spacers

I wanted to do something different, something - unique, on this one so I went with all buffalo horn for the handle. This knife is for the gent who enjoys more class than flash, for someone who appreciates simple (good) looks along with function. :spiteful:

The buffalo has streaking throughout showing some bold lines on the top and bottom with more subtle wispy streaking down the sides. 

This knife drove me nuts with trying to capture it in pictures - dust, reflections, bad lighting, argh! I hope that these pics suffice. 




Price - *$525* (shipping included to USA - international to pay actual costs)



If you're interested in purchasing this knife please contact via PM or email along with your Paypal email address (for the invoice). If international, please specify country.

Thanks for looking!

Dave


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow, if I didn't already have a shig.....that would make an insane wa handle.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 16, 2015)

I received a PM asking if I used lacquer on this handle, I had to laugh.  

BTW, the answer is no. In fact the only thing on this handle is furniture wax and the glossy finish is present under the wax. It was all hand sanding (and a quick buff) that brought out this shine....._actually it took three attempts at hand sanding, _but I got there in the end.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 17, 2015)

Smurfmacaw said:


> Wow, if I didn't already have a shig.....that would make an insane wa handle.




You'd be pushing it Mister, you already got one this week! LOL


----------



## Bill13 (Sep 17, 2015)

Wow Dave that is a really really stunning handle.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Sep 17, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> You'd be pushing it Mister, you already got one this week! LOL



If only you knew...:whistling:


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Sep 17, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> You'd be pushing it Mister, you already got one this week! LOL



I AM going to have to cook something sliceable this weekend to christen the suji. Unfortunately I won't be able to pick it up from the post office until tomorrow darn it all. Oh well, patience is a virtue.

That polished horn handle is beyond the pale though....


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 17, 2015)

That horn make me so h happy  yes, happy :whistling:


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 18, 2015)

:bump:


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 19, 2015)

*SOLD*


----------

